# [AUFBAU] Scott Spark N1NO



## Scott-Chameleon (22. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch bildlich an meinem Spark Aufbau teilhaben. Bei Fragen zu Gewichten oder Komponenten gebe ich gerne Auskunft. Den Rahmen habe ich ausgewählt weil mir das Design einfach sehr gut gefällt.
Die Komponenten sind eigentlich schon alle ausgewählt. Immer wenn ich Teile ran schraube und hier poste schreibe ich ein paar Worte dazu.
Erstmal müsst ihr mit dem Rahmen vorlieb nehmen, Gewicht Rahmen und Dämpfer mit Twinloc Hebel sind 2,02kg.

Hier schlummert der Rahmen noch im Karton






Hier der Rahmen in der Mittagssonne:





Durch das Rahmenset sind Gabel (RockShox SID) und Lenker (Syncros Frazer) auch schon fix.

Freue mich auf eure Kommentare.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## H.R. (22. März 2019)

Sehr schick, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2019)

Schick!


----------



## matt017 (22. März 2019)

Schick!
29"?
Ist das die leichteste Variante vom Spark? Sehe da gerade nicht richtig durch...
Gewicht jedenfalls ein Traum.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (22. März 2019)

@matt017 , Ja ist 29 Zoll. Das Rahmengewicht vom Scott Spark RC Ultimate ist nochmal ein tick leichter.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (25. März 2019)

So, ich habe am Wochenende am Bike weiter gemacht.





Ich habe Gabel, Lenker und Sattel montiert um die Lenkerhöhe festzulegen. Orientiert habe ich mich dabei an den Reach und Stack Maßzen meines Scales.

Laufräder sind ein Satz von WhizzWheels mit DT 240er Nabe und DT Swiss XR 391 Felgen. Ob die drin bleiben weiß ich noch nicht, suche noch nach nem einigermaßen bezahlbaren Carbon LRS.
Der Sattel ist ein Fizik Tundra M1, der hat sich als sehr passend heraus gestellt und hat mit 160gr. ein sehr gutes Gewicht.

Gabelschaft wurde in der Position gekürzt. Als nächstes kommen die Bremsen.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (26. März 2019)

So weiter gehts,
ich habe die Bremsen, Griffe und den Flaschenhalter montiert:
Bremsen sind die SRAM Level Ult. Mir gefallen sie gut, komme sehr gut mit ihnen zurecht, habe die gleichen schon auf meinem Scale.
Griffe und Flaschenhalter sind von Syncros:
















Mein Ziel von 10kg werde ich wohl knapp verfehlen, ich könnte noch einen Satz Tune Black Burner XC bekommen, muss mal noch überlegen ob ich den Satz kaufe.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Schaltgruppe, hoffe es geht nächste Woche weiter.

Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2019)

Endstopfen rein! So ein Lenker kann haessliche Loecher stanzen... 
sosnt


----------



## ghostmuc (27. März 2019)

Des Nino Design schaut einfach chic aus


----------



## general-easy (27. März 2019)

Mahlzeit, hab vor ein paar Tagen das gleiche Framekit aufgebaut und das Teil macht wirklich laune.
War der Garminhalter bei dir im Lieferumfang?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (27. März 2019)

general-easy schrieb:


> War der Garminhalter bei dir im Lieferumfang?


Leider, nein. Hab an meinem Scale den Lenker nachgerüstet, da war einer dabei. Hab ich dann umgeschraubt. 

Wie hast du dein Spark aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (27. März 2019)

Hab bis vor kurzen meinen Scott Garmin Halter im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen gehabt, ewig wollt den keiner. Und jetzt fragen überall die Leut danach


----------



## teamscarpa (27. März 2019)

Wie schwer ist den der Rahmen?


----------



## mogg (27. März 2019)

Bei meinem, heute gelieferten, RC World Cup war der Garmin Halter dabei. Scheint eher Glückssache/Willkür zu sein ob mitgeliefert wird oder nicht...


----------



## filiale (27. März 2019)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist den der Rahmen?



...Gewicht Rahmen und Dämpfer mit Twinloc Hebel sind 2,02kg


----------



## cluso (28. März 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> ...Gewicht Rahmen und Dämpfer mit Twinloc Hebel sind *2,02kg*



Wow...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. März 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Des Nino Design schaut einfach chic aus


Bei der Rahmenfarbe passt für mich überhaupt nichts zusammen. Wundert mich aber auch nicht, ich steh eher auf einfarbig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (31. März 2019)

Der Garminhalter war bei mir auch dabei, nur passt da mein 820 nicht rein!


----------



## baloo (2. April 2019)

@spark 2019 Besitzer: 
Es gibt hier immer mal wieder Gerüchte, dass die Magura MT8 nicht an den Spark 19er Rahmen passen soll, resp. Flatmount Sattel benötigt wird, kann mir dass jemand von euch bestätigen?


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (2. April 2019)

@baloo , hier gibts einen Thread dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/scott-spark-plus-magura-passt-nicht-welche-alternative.873507/
Hoffe du wirst dort fündig


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. April 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> @spark 2019 Besitzer:
> Es gibt hier immer mal wieder Gerüchte, dass die Magura MT8 nicht an den Spark 19er Rahmen passen soll, resp. Flatmount Sattel benötigt wird, kann mir dass jemand von euch bestätigen?


Stimmt. Auf meinem Spark habe ich deshalb die MT8 mit einem XT Sattel kombiniert.

Es gibt 2 weitere Lösungen Aktuell: 
-1. Disc Aufnahme der Nabe abdrehen wie der Kollege beim Centerlockadapter im genannten Link gemacht hat. 
-2. 142 mm Nabe mit Boost Adapter verbauen. Den Distanzring der Scheibe weglassen und ggf. soviel wie nötig unter der Scheibe unterlegen.


----------



## baloo (2. April 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Stimmt. Auf meinem Spark habe ich deshalb die MT8 mit einem XT Sattel kombiniert.
> 
> Es gibt 2 weitere Lösungen Aktuell:
> -1. Disc Aufnahme der Nabe abdrehen wie der Kollege beim Centerlockadapter im genannten Link gemacht hat.
> -2. 142 mm Nabe mit Boost Adapter verbauen. Den Distanzring der Scheibe weglassen und ggf. soviel wie nötig unter der Scheibe unterlegen.


Zu 1.: Gilt das für alle Naben Typen oder nur für die Snychros Laufräder?
Mein Adpater sieht nämlich so aus - DT Swiss XR1501:


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. April 2019)

Du musst dir natürlich einen passenden CL Adapter suchen der sich zum abdrehen eignet. 

Welche CL Laufräder bzw. Naben das sind ist letztlich egal.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> DT Swiss XR1501


ist die bezeichnung eines ganzen lrs.

hinten abdrehen und vorne unterfüttern.


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (6. April 2019)

Heute ist bei mir auch der elektrische Adler gelandet, fix dran gebaut und der Hobel ist fertig 
















Wie schon gesagt, ans Bike kommt die neue XX1 Eagle AXS. Erster Eindruck ist super. Pedale sind die Ritchey WCS.

Das Bike wird jetzt erstmal gefahren.

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2019)

Wären die Reifen ganz schwarz, wärs ein echt schönes Bike. Diese Retro-Skinwalls passen so gar nicht zu all der modernen Technik.


----------



## spider1750 (7. April 2019)

Mir gefällt soweit das Scott Spark N1NO gut, wobie ich ganz schwarze Reifen auch bevorzugen würde. 
Was mich aber etwas stört, gerade wenn ich Aufbau Scott Spark N1NO lese, sind die vielen Spacer und dass die Vorbau-Lenker Kombination für mich einen positiven Winkel hat. So wirkt es für mich nicht so "racemäßig" wie das Bike von Nino. OK, seines ist schon extrem vom negativen Vorbau und 0 Spacer. Aber aggressiver schaut es schon aus, wenn die Vorbau-Lenker Kombi gerade raus geht, bzw. negativ ist. Aber klar, letztendlich sollte man sich darauf wohl fühlen.




https://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl...b3hAhUSXRoKHXHCCiwQMwg_KAgwCA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (7. April 2019)

naja, was hilft ein Cockpit das geil aussieht aber kacke zu fahren ist?
Und gerade wenns neu is lieber Spacer zuviel bis man sicher is das alles passt, dann kann man den Schaft noch kürzen


----------



## Scott-Chameleon (7. April 2019)

@spider1750 , der Aufbau heißt so, weil das Frameset so heißt, nicht weil ich das Bike von Nino nachbauen will.


----------



## boxy (27. April 2019)

An den Spacer kann man ja immer noch dann arbeiten wenn man fertig ist und mal Probegefahren ist.
N1NO fährt da ja schon extreme mit 20° negativ, das muß auch erst einmal einer permanent evtl auch auf Touren oder nen Marathon wollen 

Ich habe gerade auch meines aufgebaut und werde da auf 1 Spacer zurück gehen und noch paar andere Teile weiter umbauen.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. April 2019)

Die Frage is auch ob Herr Schurter immer so fährt. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das er zb Cape Epic nicht ganz so negativ gefahren ist


----------



## Wüstenhund (5. Mai 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Die Frage is auch ob Herr Schurter immer so fährt. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das er zb Cape Epic nicht ganz so negativ gefahren ist


Naja, der gute ist 1,75m groß und fährt M. Wenn ich mir die geringe Sattelüberhöhung bei ihm anschaue ist es kein Wunder, dass er als Profi mit einem -20 Grad Vorbau unterwegs ist.


----------



## Mr. Speed (6. Mai 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Die Frage is auch ob Herr Schurter immer so fährt. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das er zb Cape Epic nicht ganz so negativ gefahren ist


Beim Cape Epic wurde die Gabel auf 110mm getravelt. Daher war die Front etwas höher als normal.

BTW: ich bin 168 und fahre auch das "M" Spark, mit -17° und ohne Steuersatzlagerabdeckung.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

möchte diesen Thread nicht vollspammen, allerdings denke ich, dass ich hier einige Spark - Fahrer erreiche.

Muss bei meinem Spark (2019) die Hinterbaulager wechseln, allerdings finde ich nirgendwo die Abmessungen der Lager. 
Möchte kein ganzes Servicekit kaufen. Daher wäre es super, wenn mir jemand die Maße geben könnte.

Grüße, Max


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. Juli 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> BTW: ich bin 168 und fahre auch das "M" Spark, mit -17° und ohne Steuersatzlagerabdeckung.


Gibt es da irgendwo Bilder von? Vom Bike natürlich + evtl. noch deine Schrittlänge? Merci!


----------



## Mr. Speed (24. Juli 2019)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwo Bilder von? Vom Bike natürlich + evtl. noch deine Schrittlänge? Merci!


Hier die Bilder. Beidem Bike wird sich zeitnah noch einiges ändern. 
Btw. Weiß jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen diesem und den leichtesten Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. Juli 2019)

Besten Dank. Scheinst aber lange Beine zu haben.....


----------

